# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  в Торговле+склад редакция 9.2 "Отчет по продажам ТМЦ"  ОТКУДА БЕРЁТ СУММУ ПРОДАЖИИ

## lavrik007

никак не могу догнать((((   из какого регистра и какое измерениеИ?


Ток сильно не ругайтесь, я новичок...

----------


## base_1c

Посмотри функцию

"Функция ТекстЗапроса()"

	|Сумма1			= Регистр.*ПартииНаличие*.СуммаРуб,
	|				  Регистр.*ПартииОтданные*.СуммаРуб;
	|Сумма2			= Регистр.*ПартииНаличие*.СуммаБезНДС,
	|				  Регистр.*ПартииОтданные*.СуммаБезНДС;
	|Сумма3			= Регистр.*ПартииНаличие*.СуммаУпр,       
	|				  Регистр.*ПартииОтданные*.СуммаУпр;       
	|Оборот			= Регистр.*ПартииНаличие*.ПродСтоимость;
	|ОборотКом		= Регистр.*ПартииОтданные*.ПродСтоимость;

Далее
	Если ВидСуммы = 1 Тогда // бух с НДС
		ТекстЗапроса = ТекстЗапроса + "Сумма = Регистр.*ПартииНаличие*.СуммаРуб, Регистр.ПартииОтданные.Сум  маРуб;";

	ИначеЕсли ВидСуммы = 2 Тогда // бух без НДС
		ТекстЗапроса = ТекстЗапроса + "Сумма = Регистр.*ПартииНаличие*.СуммаУпр, Регистр.ПартииОтданные.Сум  маУпр;";
	КонецЕсли;

----------


## lavrik007

А в результате мне нужна "Сумма"ИИ  Группировка по "Сумма" нужнаИ

----------

